
Show HN: A Website for HTTP Status Codes - archmaster
https://statuses.now.sh/
======
lpinca
How is this better than [https://httpstatuses.com/](https://httpstatuses.com/)

~~~
itake
I think you mean, how is this better than
[https://http.cat/](https://http.cat/)

~~~
archmaster
Even I can't tell if it is :D

------
archmaster
As an exploration of Svelte (v3.svelte.technology), I designed and build this
fairly simple website that solves a problem I have often - quickly finding
HTTP status code info.

It's pretty simple, but I think it can actually be a fairly useful tool in my
workflow and I hope the workflows of others. I'd love to hear some feedback!

It's easy to use and super fast, especially considering my previous workflow
was:

\- Encounter a status code in some code

\- Find the Wikipedia article on HTTP status codes

\- Press Ctrl-F

\- Type in the status code

\- Hit return

\- Read the explanation

Now it's much quicker for me. I might also make a Visual Studio Code extension
to make the process even faster.

I'd love to hear some feedback!

~~~
badtuple
Nice! It looks like it reduces your steps to:

\- Encounter a status code in some code

\- Go to [https://statuses.now.sh/](https://statuses.now.sh/)

\- Type in the status code

\- Read the explanation

That's 66% of the steps. It's harder to remember that URL than wikipedia
though. You could remove a step if you could easily put the number in the url
without having to remember the "code" query param. Just go directly to
[https://statuses.now.sh/418](https://statuses.now.sh/418).

I live in the terminal. If I'm investigating a status code then I have a
terminal open. That's not true for everyone, but it'd be super cool if I could
`curl [https://statuses.now.sh/418`](https://statuses.now.sh/418`) and get
plaintext information about the status right from my terminal! You could
implement that by checking the user agent to see if it's curl/postman/etc.. or
requiring a .json or .txt extension at the end. Either way, it'd cut my
workflow down to three steps:

\- Encounter a status code in some code

\- `curl [https://statuses.now.sh/418`](https://statuses.now.sh/418`)

\- Read the explanation.

It also allows me to set an alias/function in my bashrc so that I don't have
to remember the url.

As for the svelte part, I haven't used it and don't really do frontend dev
very often...but I bet you'd get more specific feedback on the code itself if
you listed a git repo people could use to check things out.

~~~
archmaster
Also, you don't have to type in the url if it's a bookmark ;) But same with
Wikipedia But then it makes it as easy to remember

------
zbuf
This assumes I care about a status code in isolation when, in fact, they are
grouped or related.

If selecting a status code, or if faced with one, I want to see that
relationship.

It's a fun project but it might be a bit over engineered. I think it'd have to
be at least as good as a list.

~~~
archmaster
I do also love status code lists or references (like MDN), but this site is
really for a quick reference.

For example, I'm communicating with an API in JavaScript and it gives me a
status code - I can just go to the site and type it in, and I get a little bit
of info right away.

I might also add a MDN or Wikipedia link.

------
trumbitta2
Hi, permalinks might not be working at the moment (I tried with a 204)

